# Bleeding near end of 2ww



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

I am near the end of my 2ww and seem to be bleeding last night and this morning. Brown and red. Anyone know if this is a and sign?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

I think it really is a waiting game.  It could be AF or implantation.  Lots of women bleed and go on to have successful pregnancies.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I bled brown and red on day 10-12 past 2dt feared the worst (tested early and got a bfn) but woah it was a bfp (patience isnt my strong point!) and the bfp is 5 next month, this part of the 2ww is the worst        

Let us know how you get along

Donna


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Holding thumbs...isn't a good thing to go through.


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm doing the pg test tomorrow, but started brown discharge two days ago which yesterday turned into red bleeding. It's carried on today. I am very negative about the whole thing now. I am trying to stay positive but think I am just cruelly deluding myself.


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Tiffany

My otd is Friday and yesterday i noticed a slight brown discharge when i wipe, nothing on my pantyliners and its the same today. (sorry if tmi). Its kinda knocked me sideways. Ive been so positive throughout the whole process although this waiting around is driving me insane!

Im trying not to worry about it too much as ive read on here so many women say they have had this and then gone on to get a BFP. If its worrying you too much id speak to your clinic for advise maybe just to put your mind at ease if nothing else.

Fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------

